# Should I be concerned with Doggie Couture Shop?



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry if I put this in the wrong forum. I wasn't sure if it should go here or under questions.

Should I be concerned about this? Your input is appreciated.

I have over $200.00 in outstanding merchandise ordered but not received with Doggie Couture Shop with some of the orders going back to early February. I have not received the stuff yet, the order status still shows processing, I've placed 3 emails since last Friday to Melissa with no response and I've tried calling the phone number listed on the website a couple times only to get a recording.

You all seems to have great things to say about this company and I've never has reason to be concerned until now, but I only started ordering from this company since January. It's just starting to feel like really bad customer service with a lot of money paid for items not received yet and to not hear anything from anyone at a company. I'd like to keep doing business with DC, but this just send flags to me to be cautious.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to be very honest with you. I have been ordering from DC for several years (since my 4 yr olds were pups). If it weren't for the relationship I've built over the years with Melissa/as well as her awesome sales/specials, and there were other sites with excellent service and just as good deals....I'd order elsewhere. I can see why someone who's just started ordering from her would be furious. As I have def been there a time or two. Last summer I had a string of mishaps occur after placing orders through her. Some of which were being mailed the wrong item after it was something I'd exchanged because her inventory is almost never up to date. Then I waited a good month for it. And also received other items (Buddy belt) that was damaged and that took so many months to get I actually forgot about it! I've also noticed times where I know I've placed my order at the same time or even several days before some of our members, but then waited much much longer for my order. 

I have found that emailing Melissa through previously sent emails is the best way to get a hold of her. Usually I get a response from her the same day or within a day or two. I've also figured out more strategic ways to order. For example:

I have learned not to order things that take long, with things that don't take as long. Such as: a Susan Lanci item with a ruff ruff couture or puppia item. 
Susan lanci takes weeks. Ruff ruff and puppia actually ship to you directly from the company I believe. And you receive them in no time. 

Also I separate brands. If I know I'm gonna order LD and Wooflink and I know I'm gonna spend a couple hundred, then I place the orders separately by brand but making sure I still get free ship on each. This way my packages can ship as they come in. 

Lastly, I order in advance, I start my winter shopping at the end of summer, and summer shopping starts around now through May. Then I do small orders throughout the year that I don't really care how long they take. 

Hope this was helpful and hopefully you hear from her soon.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Sorry if I put this in the wrong forum. I wasn't sure if it should go here or under questions.
> 
> Should I be concerned about this? Your input is appreciated.
> 
> ...


I think I remember reading that you are waiting for something by Susan Lanci. that will def. take some extra time, so its not really unusual to have ordered SL in early Feb. and still have not received it. but, for LD or WL, you def. should of received it by now I would think . 

i am wondering why you haven't heard back from Melissa. 
i know she can get very busy ... and i don't think she has anyone helping her . i think she runs this online doggie shop alone. 

sorry your not having a good experience. 
i would send her another message with big capital letters in the subject PLEASE RESPOND , just to get her attention... 

i order from DC when she has good sales cause i think her prices are the best. ( only when she has good sales ). are you famiar with the rewards points ? that makes her prices real good to to get an extra bonus by using these points


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you Meoshia and Elaina. As of today, I have not received any replies yet.

Your input did make me feel a little better. I have been burned twice ordering online and never receiving the items, so I get a little worried, concerned when 5-6 weeks go by and I don't receive any communication from the seller. I really want to continue doing business with DC because like you both said her sales are awesome, you get the reward $$ for future purchases and my 1st 2 orders I had no problems with.

Elaina - Thanks for the reassurance on the Susan Lanci item. I definitely planned on that item taking about 2 months or so and I'm ok with that. Melissa did send me partial shipment from 2 separate orders, which I really appreciated, what made me question the shipments was, I had 2 LD things on the same order ,the Clara top and the Couple top for girls and you would think both would come in together and be shipped together and it wasn't. I wanted to find out if the item was delayed, not available in that size anymore, etc. and have not heard anything. I also had a item that was missing from a shipment I received in February that showed as being shipped and I did contact Melissa right away. She explained that it was not missing she just thought she had it in pink and only had red so she would ship it as soon as the pink one came in. It was a pupperware container, so I also was following up on that status and no reply. The other items were Pretty Pet and thought I would just check with her how long that takes because it was early Feb when it was ordered.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi Michele, 
I decided to go on the LD site and check for you if the couples top for girls was still available and it is not available I size XS :-(. Maybe Melissa is waiting to hear back from LD if they will make anymore. sometimes they will make some more... usually not though. or she could be trying to find one for you from another source. 

whenever I order any LD, and WL too... I always go to the LD or WL site and check availability first.. because these online dog shops have a hard time keeping there sites updated for availability. the LD and WL runs out and becomes unavailable unlike some other makes like RRC . RRC will keep making things , but LD and WL only make so many and then they are no longer available. 

so, you may have to pick something else out instead of the couples top or get a refund.
still.. I know, Melissa should of sent you a message by now


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have not had any issues with DC. One item I ordered last year took 4+ months to arrive. Not because of Melissa but the designer Puppy Angel had issues with their new releases and it took FOREVER!

Susan Lanci and the Vintage tshirts take awhile as they are custom made to order (I think mine was 2-3 months). I honestly do not think she is trying to scam you just some things take awhile and with her running it by herself I think she gets a little crazy busy. Just email her like Elaine said. I normally title mine Help Needed in the subject line.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> hi Michele,
> I decided to go on the LD site and check for you if the couples top for girls was still available and it is not available I size XS :-(. Maybe Melissa is waiting to hear back from LD if they will make anymore. sometimes they will make some more... usually not though. or she could be trying to find one for you from another source.
> 
> whenever I order any LD, and WL too... I always go to the LD or WL site and check availability first.. because these online dog shops have a hard time keeping there sites updated for availability. the LD and WL runs out and becomes unavailable unlike some other makes like RRC . RRC will keep making things , but LD and WL only make so many and then they are no longer available.
> ...


Thanks again Elaina. I actually checked availability of the couple's top on LD' s webite before I placed my order. Meoshi gave me the heads up to do that too. When I ordered it it was available in xs. When the Clara top was shipped to me that's when I rechecked it and xs was not showing as available anymore. That's when I decided I better contact Melissa and check on that and a few other things at the same time. 

It's the sending a few emails and getting no reply that I'm finding to be upsetting and makes me start questioning why am I being ignored, especially when the automated email reply states that you will hear back from someone in 24-48 hours. I have no problem what so ever with long shipping times, items no longer available, etc., but I do feel staying in touch and responding to your customers questions are important, especially if they have been paid already and 2-3 days should be enough time to touch base and I'm waiting a week now to hear something, anything.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Huly said:


> I have not had any issues with DC. One item I ordered last year took 4+ months to arrive. Not because of Melissa but the designer Puppy Angel had issues with their new releases and it took FOREVER!
> 
> Susan Lanci and the Vintage tshirts take awhile as they are custom made to order (I think mine was 2-3 months). I honestly do not think she is trying to scam you just some things take awhile and with her running it by herself I think she gets a little crazy busy. Just email her like Elaine said. I normally title mine Help Needed in the subject line.


Thanks Christie. I feel so much better as I'm hearing good feedback from others that order from DC. 

I have sent 3 emails since last Friday with no reply. That's what started making me wonder and question what might be going on. I just wanted a follow up / update status on my couple issues and orders and I've gotten no response. I'm very understanding with manufacturing issues, delivery problems, custom orders, etc. I just wanted an update so I know what might be causing a problem or delay.

We have our own business and I deal with issues like that all the time with manufacturer's and contractors, so I feel I am very understanding and aware of situations and delays that can arise. It's keeping the customer informed and the customer service behind it that makes all the difference in a good business relationship.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree that she should of contacted you by now. :-(

Did you notice the new LD tops ? I love them !!! 

louisdog ★Daily Organic


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I agree that she should of contacted you by now. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg love those new tops! Are they on DC yet? I may have to get one lol. I just spoke with funny fur today and they are going to send the beige organic dress now, then send the triple dress in violet dots when it arrives. Still haven't heard back about my other LD order from DC. I was gonna order a Hello doggie dress but couldn't find them on DC?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg love those new tops! Are they on DC yet? I may have to get one lol. I just spoke with fun your today and they are going to send the beige organic dress now, then send the triple dress in violet dots when it arrives. Still haven't heard back about my other LD order from DC. I was gonna order a Hello doggie dress but couldn't find them on DC?


no, not on DC yet. i'm def. gonna get one ( or maybe even 2 .lol ) . But, will only order when there is a sale at least 35% . you spoke with who ? ( fun your ?? ) 
oh... they are on DC. let me go look


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> no, not on DC yet. i'm def. gonna get one ( or maybe even 2 .lol ) . But, will only order when there is a sale at least 35% . you spoke with who ? ( fun your ?? )
> 
> oh... they are on DC. let me go look



Funny fur lol. Darn iPad/auto correct 

I hope there is a sale soon.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Funny fur lol. Darn iPad/auto correct
> 
> I hope there is a sale soon.


hehe. yeah. I figured it out that you meant funny fur after. 

here's the hello doggie dress. ( and the rest of the hello doggie styles are under casual dresses )


Daisy with Bows Dress in Purple

yes, I hope she has a good sale soon. I thought she'd have one for today for 1st day of Spring. Maybe now for April or Easter


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

elaina said:


> I agree that she should of contacted you by now. :-(
> 
> Did you notice the new LD tops ? I love them !!!
> 
> louisdog ★Daily Organic


I did see them and I love them too. Thought I might buy both.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. yeah. I figured it out that you meant funny fur after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for finding that for me Elaina! I was beginning to think she took them down lol. I was really hoping for a sale soon too. I was gonna place a small order. 

I'm glad Michele ordered a hello doggie dress and its on the way. This way we know how it fits and looks.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for finding that for me Elaina! I was beginning to think she took them down lol. I was really hoping for a sale soon too. I was gonna place a small order.
> 
> I'm glad Michele ordered a hello doggie dress and its on the way. This way we know how it fits and looks.


your welcome ! so, its probably just as well there isn't a sale just yet. it will be good to wait until Michele receives her hello doggie dress first. It sounds so pretty and I like how Melissa said it looks even cuter in person ... you just never know about the fit though. 

I still have a bunch of LD things on my DC wishlist and also the hello doggie dress


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> your welcome ! so, its probably just as well there isn't a sale just yet. it will be good to wait until Michele receives her hello doggie dress first. It sounds so pretty and I like how Melissa said it looks even cuter in person ... you just never know about the fit though.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a bunch of LD things on my DC wishlist and also the hello doggie dress



That brand is US made thank goodness. So probably doesn't take long to ship. I'll try to wait to order lol. But I don't know. 

I still have a big wish list too. And that list gets longer every time LD comes out with more things lol. I think they need to take a break til fall!

I can only imagine the collection of clothes your dogs have! Must be massive 😁😳


----------

